# Funny Signs and Billboards



## Paladin

One of my many hobbies is to collect pictures of funny or ironic signs and billboards. Here are a few of my recent additions. What funny signs have you seen.





































I have alot more, want to see them?


----------



## Nick

This may be the worst of all...


----------



## Jason Nipp

Don't hate me...I collect things like this.... :lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp

More stuff


----------



## BuckeyeChris

What a bunch of great Photoshop fakes! But I like them nonetheless.


----------



## Nick

Not all of them are fakes. Take another look.

Like the message board sign I once saw in front of a roadside country cafe & gas station:

CONGRAT MARY LOU
6 10 BABY GIRL

THANKS TRUCKERS​


----------



## toomuchtv

Wish I had a pic of my favorite that I've seen. In front of a furniture store the sign reads:
NEW AND USED ANTIQUES


----------



## SimpleSimon

I especially like the one with the kid on the hood - looks like it would have to be photoshopped, but I'll bet it's just smart composition in front of a malfunctioning radar sign.


----------



## Five Hole

I saw the original picture and the doughnuts phrase was not there. Obviously photoshop added.


----------



## Nordug

Those are great! LOL


----------



## Selenna

Five Hole said:


> I saw the original picture and the doughnuts phrase was not there. Obviously photoshop added.


Are you saying "We'll Kick Your Ass" was there???


----------



## Five Hole

Selenna said:


> Are you saying "We'll Kick Your Ass" was there???


This will probably explain better then I can.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/signs/kern.asp


----------



## cdru

CollegeHumor.com often has many pictures like this.


----------



## Richard King

Here's a collection of signs....
http://www.pbase.com/tomcat/funny_signs&page=all


----------



## DarrellP

There's a town just outside Tacoma, WA with the name "Tillicum", break it out; Till I Cum. It made mention in Playboy back in the 70's.


----------



## Nick

Georgia has Warm Springs, Cumming and a Climax.


----------



## Nick

DarrellP said:


> There's a town just outside Tacoma, WA with the name "Tillicum", break it out; Till I Cum. It made mention in Playboy back in the 70's.


Thanks for 'splaining it to us Darrell.


----------



## Bogy

It used to be that when we would drive to California we drove through Balling. I think it was in Utah. I always got a kick out of passing by the Balling Motel. :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs

A coworker of mine has a sister in Atlanta who was driving up a few weeks ago and on the way passed a Burger King, the sign was supposed to say "Angus Now Available" Someone forgot the g. If I can I'll get the picture.

Not related, but Darrell's post reminds me of something. At work I was taking the garbage out and there was some papers in the recycle bin from our customer data base, the name Kenny Kumm immediately stood out. I couldn't imagine living life with a name like that. I would have never made it to 18 to be able to legally change it, my wrists would have been slit by the time I got in the first grade.


----------



## Jason Nipp




----------



## Nick

.....................................:thats:

*nippjas*, I sent the top pic to my son who is a DEA Special Agent. When I visited him earlier this year, we were riding around his city seeing the sites when he pointed pointed out one of their ongoing case surveillance cameras which was mounted hidden -- get this -- behind a billboard! :lol:

I'm sure he'll get a kick out of your pic.

Thanks for posting. :goodjob:


----------



## Jason Nipp

If anyone is offended I will remove.


----------



## Selenna

I suppose I can see why someone might be offended but I think it's hilarious.


----------



## Nick

Let's take a vote. All those who are offended by the "Monica" billboard above, raise your arm. Counting....counting.....

All those _not_ offended, same sign. Counting....counting.....

Here's the tally...

Persons offended...2
Persons not offended...167
Persons not voting, undecided or unconscious...3

Persons who need to change deodorants...about 96 or so. Pwhew! :lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp

Nick said:


> Let's take a vote. All those who are offended by the "Monica" billboard above, raise your arm. Counting....counting.....
> 
> All those _not_ offended, same sign. Counting....counting.....
> 
> Here's the tally...
> 
> Persons offended...2
> Persons not offended...167
> Persons not voting, undecided or unconscious...3
> 
> Persons who need to change deodorants...about 96 or so. Pwhew! :lol:


Good stuff Nick....But your making he same mistake as Darkman...The previous posts are below for me not above....Maybe I'm the oddball of the bunch.. :grin:

By the way I just emailed you a coupon for Right Guard... :lol:

Jason


----------



## Nick

nippjas said:


> Good stuff Nick....But your making he same mistake as Darkman...The previous posts are below for me not above....Maybe I'm the oddball of the bunch.. :grin:


You may well be, Jason, but it's not up to me to say. If you insist on being upside down, then you will just have to due the conversion to right side up yourself. Learn to deal - it's a sign of maturity 


> By the way I just emailed you a coupon for Right Guard... :lol: Jason


I'm not the one that needs it. Scan it and send 97 copies to the others that do need it...and be sure to save one for yourself! :lol:

BTW, it's _you're_, not "your".


----------



## Jason Nipp

Nick said:


> You may well be, Jason, but it's not up to me to say. If you insist on being upside down, then you will just have to due the conversion to right side up yourself. Learn to deal - it's a sign of maturity I'm not the one that needs it. Scan it and send 97 copies to the others that do need it...and be sure to save one for yourself! :lol:
> 
> BTW, it's _you're_, not "your".


Oh man, Nick, grammer sucks.... :lol:

Not upside down, inside out....  I just prefer to have the newest posts appear first. Just a preference.

What did your son say about the billboard picture?

Jason


----------



## SimpleSimon

Hey Nick - it's 'do' not 'due'.  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp

Nick said:


> - it's a sign of maturity


I may grow older, but I refuse to grow up...


----------



## Nick

SimpleSimon said:


> Hey Nick - it's 'do' not 'due'.  :lol:  :lol:


Good won. Due two you're finding that, that is the first arrow I have maid sense I was bourne. Thank yew four yore concern.

No words were harmed or misspelled in the making of this post.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Sorry, I have to keep this thread alive.


----------



## Cyclone

Those last few might be photo-shopped.


----------



## Shellback X 23

Sign outside a Furniture store in Sperryville, VA "Antique Tables Made Daily".


----------



## Nick

Cyclone said:


> Those last few might be photo-shopped.


Sure. It's so extremely unlikely that any church would ever think to mount a sign like any of those, what are the odds? Must be fakes!

Sure.

Anyhoo, I caught a chuckle or two. :lol:


----------



## Geronimo

Actually the first two look more inappropriate to me. 

Around here several churches use fairly tongue in cheek promotions for their Sunday sermons and the last two pictured might fit into that category. Just my opinion. I could be wrong.


----------



## SimpleSimon

I doubt any of them are photo-shopped.

I've seen similar stuff around here - just depends on the church's sense of humor.


----------



## djlong

There was a used car dealer down the road from me that's not there anymore and after this, it's no wonder. They tried to be a NEW car dealer but every make they signed up for ended up going out of business.. They signed on over the years with Yugo, Pinninfarina and Peugot to try and 'upscale' their used car business.

Well, one Thanksgiving week, I saw the following sign out front that was intended to bring in new customers. I swear I am NOT making this up:

"Buy a car and get a turkey"

Clueless, eh?


----------



## Nick

Used Car Sale - Buy Now - They Won't Last Long!


----------

